# studiotax questions... how do I add more fields to CCA form Area A?



## imaginenewmedia (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm doing my back taxes, and am using studiotax. I seems that in the Capital Cost Allowance T2124 area 'A' there are only 4 rows available. is there any way to increase that? I have way more capital additions than that. Also line 9270 'other expenses' only provides one line. I usually have four or five rows on this section. I'm on the 2007 form right now...:rolleyes2:
thanks!
Andy


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

Later years they added more lines. I don't think you can add lines on the form. Keep a written separate sheet, and fill in Area A (using the over-ride); same with other expenses. You could also try emailing StudioTax support and see what they suggest.


----------



## imaginenewmedia (Apr 4, 2012)

Retired Peasant said:


> Later years they added more lines. I don't think you can add lines on the form. Keep a written separate sheet, and fill in Area A (using the over-ride); same with other expenses. You could also try emailing StudioTax support and see what they suggest.


Thanks. I've made up a spreadsheet itemizing my capital expenditures and my depreciated expenses which I'll attach to my return. For the purposes of studio tax, I summarized everything by class (I only have three) and put the additions on the same line as the depreciated expenses. The math works out the same as my itemized spreadsheet, so that should be ok. Not sure what the override button does though!
Andy


----------

